# RedDot



## evilracer (Dec 25, 2016)

evilracer submitted a new resource:

RedDot - Uses RTSS to show a dot while OBS is recording



> Minimum OBS version: 0.16.2 (32bit)
> 
> That's when the frontend-API was added.
> You also need RivaTuner Statistics Server or any software that uses it (MSI AfterBurner). That's what this plugin uses to show the overlay.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## TEM (Jan 4, 2017)

Installed but nothing shows ???


----------



## BornDownUnder (Jan 7, 2017)

By chance a 64 bit OBS Studio version in the works at any stage?


----------



## un_pogaz (Jan 29, 2017)

Is a 64bit version expected?


----------



## BornDownUnder (Mar 12, 2017)

So effectively bumping this, requesting info on the likelihood of a 64 bit version.


----------



## evilracer (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey guys, sorry, been away from C# dev lately.

Yes, I will definitely try to bring 64-bit version this weekend as I finally have a windows laptop.

Cheers!


----------



## BornDownUnder (Apr 7, 2017)

evilracer said:


> Hey guys, sorry, been away from C# dev lately.
> 
> Yes, I will definitely try to bring 64-bit version this weekend as I finally have a windows laptop.
> 
> Cheers!



Cheers mate, some way to tell if I am recording or not in-game is just about all I've been wanting, if not a recording timer OSD.


----------



## DrunkMonk74 (Jan 27, 2018)

evilracer said:


> Hey guys, sorry, been away from C# dev lately.
> 
> Yes, I will definitely try to bring 64-bit version this weekend as I finally have a windows laptop.
> 
> Cheers!



Hey mate, have you had a chance to see if you can get a 64-bit version working?


----------



## ynetwork (Feb 13, 2018)

DrunkMonk74 said:


> Hey mate, have you had a chance to see if you can get a 64-bit version working?



Only if we could see 64bit support and replay buffer status.. that would be dream.


----------



## RiDDiCK51PB (Apr 26, 2018)

ynetwork said:


> Only if we could see 64bit support and replay buffer status.. that would be dream.


i'd like to see 64-bit version.  is it just a matter of compiling under 64-bit?  or is there a plethora of things that have to be done?

EDIT: I have spoken with evilracer he has indicated he will assist me in setting up the 64-bit compile environment.  there was an issue with RedDot back when he first attempted to make the 64-bit version.  i'll be following his instructions this evening (26-April-2018) at 7pm EST.  we'll see where things go.


----------



## evilracer (Apr 27, 2018)

evilracer updated RedDot with a new update entry:

Added 64-bit version FINALLY!



> It's here, 64-bit version. I don't use OBS anymore. I don't even play games that much let alone record them. So this is it. If this breaks, please fork the github repo and release a fixed version (sorry).
> 
> Special thanks to RiDDiCK51PB for motivating me to try compiling it lol. After a few struggles, it compiled even if OBS studio itself failed to compile in that project.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## gogetasuperx (Apr 28, 2018)

64bit version does not work for me, 32bit works as before


----------



## Howlerin (Oct 16, 2021)

I am trying to use this plugin to see when my recording is on, as I play the game in fullscreen only and I've noticed that every now and then, even though I press the recording key, it fails to start recording, but I have no idea how to make it work.

I use RTSS and Hwinfo to show framerate and some other starts on the OSD while playing, and I've placed the plugin on the OBS folder just as mentioned on GitHub, but I don't see the option for it on RTSS so I am not sure how to "activate" it. Any ideas?


----------

